# What are your cats doing right now?



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)

Baily is sleeping in the "cat cave" (pet carrier).

Psycho is on bug watch.


----------



## kagesmommy (May 20, 2005)

Well, 6 cats hmmmm....

Hydie is laying on the cold tile flooring.
Kageon is resting in his "kitty castle"( our friends built it for him when he was a kitten and he sleeps under the hanging sheet on the side of the castle)
Teija is sitting in the window watching the bugs hit the window trying to get to the light.

The three little kittens are all playing with each others tails!!!!!


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Ivan is sitting here looking at Cat Forum and watching 7th Heaven with Howie and I.  

Ashley is asleep on top of my pillow. :roll: 

Gaylord just jumped up here as I was typing this...looks like he is going to fall asleep on my pillow with Ashley. :roll:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Tommy is in the cat room. Rocket is laying on the floor beside my computer chair. Mellie is trying to hide herself under my computer dust covers (playing with plastic). Now Rocket just went over to see what she was doing.


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

Otis is sitting at my feet, crying to be picked up. Jasmine just went flying across the floor chasing something... I think its a little pink foam ball...


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Teagan is sleeping on my feet..

Tierney is trying to get her to play!


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Kota is chasing Stix through the bedroom, then dining room, then living room, and back around again. She even has a puffy tail going on! Poor Stix, I hear his little bell jingling away.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Finn is outside sunbathing in the garden.
Riley & Mackenzie are grooming and lazing on the windowsill.
Theop is up to something. He's lying under the table but I see mischeif in his eyes :lol:


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, it's hard to know what ALL of my cats are going right this minute. But most are smart and SLEEPING! Unlike me! :lol: It's 3:40 am and I still haven't gone to bed.

Tao is calling for me (I know his meows, and this one is definitely calling to me), most likely saying "Come on woman, lets get to bed!"


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

Spandex is chasing flies in the garden and twiggy is cleaning herself and having a full on conversation with me! :roll:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Sugar is playing with a toy that got upside down

Twinkie is lying on the cool kitchen tiles


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Riley is upside down on the cat tower
Mackenzie is grooming himself on the wondowsill
Finn is scratching my hall wallpaper to ribbons
I have no idea where Theo is......oh yes, he's ASLEEP on the roof of the litter tray!


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Dylan is asleep on the folded over chenille bath mat by the toilet :lol:


----------



## Avocado (Apr 7, 2005)

Francis is on my lap.

Carmella is sleeping on her ladybug pillow.

Ruud is chasing Eli.

Eli is being chased by Ruud.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Everyone's taking an afternoon nap.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Mackenzie & Theo are wrestling
Riley is being hopeful in the kitchen (breakfast going on!)


----------



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)

Update! Baily and Psycho finally moved from there respective locations.  Now they are chasing each other tearing up the house.


----------



## beanandjerra (Nov 23, 2004)

at this moment, I'm working but I imagine my boys will be phoning their friends, watching television and awaiting their dad to arrive home and feed them since neither can use the tin-opener :wink:


----------



## joharriforce4 (Jun 28, 2005)

Spooky is perching on my shoulder...like a little buddy! :lol:


----------



## moogle (Apr 30, 2004)

lucky is lying in a box in the kitchen and when I stood up to see what the others are doing....... three of them ran into the kitchen because it is food time! :roll:


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

Felix and Monkey are lying snuggled up in there new cat basket


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

Sophie is sleeping uner my computer desk at my feet


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

Jazzy is asleep in my bathtub :roll: 
Meems is sprawled, fat tummy in the air, in the middle of the living room floor...silently coaxing me to come rub it...
Jag is curled up in the chair next to mine, after being ejected from my lap (I couldn't feel my legs anymore!)
Emmy is probably still under the bed my daughter is using at my mom's house sleeping off the anesthesia from her spay :sad (poor baby)


----------



## Rasp66 (Jul 18, 2005)

Sophie is lying on her back sound asleep in the living room.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

Edison is sleeping
Joy is licking her butt
Sunshine is sleeping and dreaming about chasing bugs.
Jade is chewing through a bag that contains his dry food (greedy boy!!!)
Carmen is happily eating the canned food I just put out (good girl!!!)


----------



## Meaile (Jul 2, 2005)

Eddy is looking at the hamburger I just gave him like "what, you expect me to eat this" ? Alice & Pinky are sleeping in one of theit hiding spots because I don't see them.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

All four just got done with breakfast.


----------



## shibby69 (Jul 19, 2005)

kaos is sleeping in a very perculiar position in a section of the computer cabinet and aeris is sleeping as well, on a cusion thats in the shape of a duck lol


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Muffin is sleeping on her cardboard scratcher (which she does regularly to keep the others away from it), Mimi is dozing at the bottom of the stairs, and Polly is draped artfully over the back of the couch.

Ahhh, peace and quiet!


----------



## joharriforce4 (Jun 28, 2005)

Spooky is eating brunch... we both woke up late :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Linx is out on the patio talking to the birds. who are teasing him.
Sundance is on the window perch out staring the squirrel.
Mischka is laying on the desk making this hard to type!
gotta love them!


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Gaylord was asleep next to me, but there is a car alarm going off outside so now he is sitting up, looking really annoyed. :lol:


----------

